# Friday Quiz now with answers



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The names of 72 bands are hidden within this picture


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Gorillaz
Alice in Chains
Matchbox 20
Scissor Sisters
B52s
Led Zeppelin
Eagles
Rolling Stones
Cowboy Junkies


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sex pistol's Vlastan would of got that


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Blur
Rolling Stones


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Queen
Kiss


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Smashin Pumpkins
B52s
Led Zepplin
Rolling Stones
Eagles
50Cent
Guns & Roses
Scissor Sisters
Cinderalla
Trashcan - thingies
The Eels
Urban Cowboys
Whitesnake
White Zombie

Oh hell work


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Smashin Pumpkins
B52s
Led Zepplin
Rolling Stones
Eagles
50Cent
Guns & Roses
Scissor Sisters
Cinderalla
Trashcan - thingies
The Eels
Urban Cowboys
Whitesnake
White Zombie
Beech Boys
Twisted Sister?
Sex Pistols
Alice In Chains

Oh hell work


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

guns n roses :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Green Day
TV Personalities
Deep Purple
Black Flag
Madonna
Seal
Hole
Prince

Is that the Blues Brothers?
Trashcan thingies could be Trashcan Sinatras, but where's Sinatra then?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Dinosaur Jr
Radiohead

Ratt? Surely not.
White Riot? Surely not


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Cornershop

Iron Maiden...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

3 non Blondes


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Shakespears Sister?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Black Crowes


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Just noticed U2

Is that 'Big Mountain' in the background


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Cornershop
The Pixies
Garbage
The Cars


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The Dead Kennedys


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Pixies


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Lemonheads


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Deep Purple


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Police


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Prince


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Pink


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

RHCP


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

who is keeping track of the whole list?

4 times I've found one - and someone has beaten me to it


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> who is keeping track of the whole list?
> 
> 4 times I've found one - and someone has beaten me to it


Sb on the front page old boy 

let me knoe if i've missed anyone's suggestions off


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > who is keeping track of the whole list?
> ...


aha!

take it you were doing that whilst I was getting :evil: then 

RHCP - Red Hot Chilli Peppers (yes, that WAS one of 'my' 4 finds )


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I Recognise You? said:
> ...


Doh you know i'd even spotted them and not clicked


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The Vapours (behind the B52s) :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Putting them in alphabetical order.

1	3 non Blondes
2	50Cent
3	Alice In Chains
4	B52s
5	Beech Boys
6	Black Crowes
7	Black Flag
8	blur
9	Cinderalla
10	Cornershop
11	Deep Purple
12	Dinosaur Jr
13	Eagles
14	Garbage
15	Gorillaz
16	Green Day
17	Guns & Roses
18	Hole
19	Iron Maiden...
20	Kiss
21	Led Zepplin
22	Madonna
23	Matchbox 20
24	Nine inch nails
25	Pink
26	Police
27	Prince
28	Queen
29	Radiohead
30	RHCP
31	Rolling Stones
32	Scissor Sisters
33	Seal
34	Sex Pistols
35	Shakespears Sister
36	Smashin Pumpkins
37	Styx
38	The Cars
39	The Dead Kennedys
40	The Eels
41	The Lemonheads
42	The Pixies
43	Trashcan - thingies
44	TV Personalities
45	Twisted Sister?
46	U2
47	Urban Cowboys/Cowboy Junkies
48	White Zombie
49	Whitesnake

Great game by the way.......


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Talking Heads - the 5 heads on the TVs in the shop?

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Great White (Pic of Jaws at bustop)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Corn (on the vegetable stall) (is that a band name? :? )


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Corn (on the vegetable stall) (is that a band name? :? )


Korn - IIRC


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Fish - the goldfish in the bowl?

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

moley said:


> Fish - the goldfish in the bowl?
> 
> Moley


Goldie even

Is there even a Goldi Looking Chain


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

The Pink Fairies - around the Virgin banner?

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

The melon with the sunglasses is doing my head! :evil:

someone please put me out of my misery and tell me it's one on the list already


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Blind Melon


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ahhhhhh - fank you!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Must be able to get a Blondie in there - the Alice girlie?

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

The Doors  (behind the nonces in the white suits and the lesiban lovers, both of whom are also making me go 'arrrrrrh!')


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Just spotted "The Doors"

someone looking over my shoulder mentioned

"Steps"

it wasn't me, I've never heard on them.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

BAMTT - you've got 2 Cornershops in your list  - and 2 B52s

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

What about Sky 

... and whats with that hill with the trees in the background?

Moley


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Surely it's 4 Non Blondes and did we have Alice In Chains.

And please can we have a bigger picture. (just a bit)

This is the second time I've seen this and the last version was way too small.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Rooster


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

http://virgindigital.com/wallpapers/vir ... 80x960.jpg


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks DIRY - that's better.

Moley


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Much easier to see at a bigger size.

So:

Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Emimem (packet of M&M's on the floor)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Bloc Party - the party's in the two widows.

The Streets?

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll admit to cheating (a bit) and browsing the artist list at virginmusic.co.uk....

could those 2 blokes in black suits with red stuff on their shirts be 'the blood brothers'?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

BeeGees (BGG)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yellowman,

Bloc Party


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Could that be Gem - the jewels next to the goldfish bowl?

Moley


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

moley said:


> the party's in the two widows


Is it? Lucky gals.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Manic Street Preachers - the white waving guys with the priest in the middle crossing the road 

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

good one


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

moley said:


> Bloc Party - the party's in the two widows.
> 
> The Streets?
> 
> Moley


Or Crowded House?

Rogue


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Rogue said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Bloc Party - the party's in the two widows.
> ...


Yep, could be.

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Rooster


Woot was trying to remember them


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Village people
Golden Earing
Dollar
Atomic Rooster
Blue


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Pavement

And someone here suggested Air


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wings


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> could those 2 blokes in black suits with red stuff on their shirts be 'the blood brothers'?


The Killers.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

The mountain at the back with the trees....drumroll please....

Cypress Hill


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Men at work
Lemon Pipers
Prefab Sprouts
Thomson twins
Christians


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Think we must have some wrong ones...........

1	3 non Blondes
2	50Cent
3	Alice In Chains
4	Atomic Rooster
5	B52s
6	Beech Boys
7	Black Crowes
8	Black Flag
9	Blind Melon
10	bloc party
11	Blondie
12	Blue
13	Blur
14	Cinderalla
15	Cornershop
16	Cowboy Junkies
17	Crowded House
18	Cypress Hill
19	Deep Purple
20	Dinosaur Jr
21	Dollar
22	Eagles
23	eminem
24	Fish
25	Garbage
26	gem
27	Golden Earing
28	Goldie 
29	Gorillaz
30	Great White 
31	Green Day
32	Guns & Roses
33	Hole
34	Iron Maiden
35	Kiss
36	Korn
37	Led Zepplin
38	Madonna
39	manic street preachers
40	Matchbox 20
41	Nine inch nails
42	pavement
43	Pink
44	Police
45	Prince
46	Queen
47	Radiohead
48	Red hot Chilli Peppers
49	Rolling Stones
50	Rooster
51	Scissor Sisters
52	Seal
53	Sex Pistols
54	Shakespears Sister
55	Smashin Pumpkins
56	Steps
57	Styx
58	Talking Heads 
59	The Cars
60	The Dead Kennedys
61	The Doors
62	The Eels
63	The killers
64	The Lemonheads
65	The pink fairies
66	The Pixies
67	The Police
68	The streets
69	The Vapours 
70	Trashcan - thingies
71	TV Personalities
72	Twisted Sister?
73	U2
74	Urban Cowboys/Cowboy Junkies
75	Village people
76	White Zombie 
77	Whitesnake
78	wings
79	yellow man


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The White Stripes


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Cadillacs


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Television


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Erm chaps i don't actually have all the answers myself


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:x

:wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The Monkees


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Altered Images


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The Vibrators


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The Streets


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Has everybody else given up? :lol:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The " 70 " answers are printed in the Star today..............

Well their version of the answers..............


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> The " 70 " answers are printed in the Star today..............


Sounds like your morning was as busy as mine....but with some better papers!

H


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Can anyone be bothered to type them in ?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

It's a colleague's paper, honest........


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Bent


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)




----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

slg said:


>


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

On first page


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> On first page


2 different pictures - even if they are similar :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You know what i did'nt even notice when i got the second one, t'would appear some of the first is missing


----------

